# [DISCUSSIONE] fileserver

## theRealMorpheu5

Era un po' che volevo aprire questa discu e ora mi sono deciso. Di recente mi è morto un grosso, importante e costoso hard disk da cui sono riuscito a salvare poca roba, mandando sostanzialmente in malora tutti i lavori di un anno. Ok, fesso io che non faccio mai backup. Insultatemi a dovere. Inoltre pare sia stato Windows o qualche schifosissimo malware (che giuro, non so come sia potuto entrare attraverso Firefox...).

Ora, dopo aver espletato le ingiuriose ritualità, veniamo al problema: costruire un fileserver.

Requisiti

- LAN: deve servire da 3 a 5 computer contemporaneamente;

- OS: deve servire Linux e Windows;

- Prestazioni: anche sotto sforzo deve avere prestazioni decenti;

- Sicurezza: paranoOOoia!  :Very Happy: 

- Hardware vario: consigli per gli acquisti.

Possibili soluzioni

- RAID: indubbiamente ma di che tipo?

- Antivirus: qualcosa che faccia un check su ogni file che viene scritto;

- Locazione: luogo difficilmente accessibile anche in locale  :Very Happy: 

Ora, alla luce di tutto ciò, vi chiedo di esporre come meglio sapete possibili soluzioni al problema. Di seguito metto la mia così da darvi un'idea di quello che intendo fare.

RAID5 o 6 software, i controller mi costano, già i dischi saranno un costo esorbitevole... Samba per le condivisioni Windows e NFS per Linux. O è meglio andare di solo Samba? Si può? E' vantaggioso/sicuro? Pregi/difetti rispetto a NFS? Pensavo di usarlo come storage, non mi metterò certo a masterizzare file remoti o cose del genere. Volevo metterci la docroot di Apache e i dati di MySQL, considerando che se anche MySQL mi risponde dopo 1 secondo non è un dramma.

Riguardo all'hardware sono molto incerto: non voglio spendere milioni per la macchina, pensavo di darmi ad un vecchio computer, magari un K6 o una roba così. Avevo anche una mobo dual-P2 ma trovare i P2 mi è un po' arduo.  :Smile:  Per i dischi starei su degli Hitachi ATA100, cosa mi dite? Avete idee migliori?

Insomma, fatevi avanti, accetto consigli.

----------

## .:chrome:.

RAID-5 software con almeno quattro dischi, uno dei quali da usare come spare, e con algoritmo left-symmetric.

soluzione economica e con la maggiore garanzia di integrità.

il massimo sarebbe avere dischi SCSI

per l'antivirus potresti fare una cosa figa: samba con backend clamav  :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> RAID-5 software con almeno quattro dischi

 

RAID5 supporta più di quattro dischi? Io sapevo che era il massimo... allora RAID6 cosa fa?

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> per l'antivirus potresti fare una cosa figa: samba con backend clamav 

 

Posso configurarlo come ho detto io? Ogni file in ingresso viene scannato ed eventualmente ripulito? E c'è un modo di avvisare il client nel caso non si potesse ripulirlo? O anche avvisarlo che il file che tentava di scrivere aveva un virus e dirgli se è stato in grado di scriverlo oppure no?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> RAID5 supporta più di quattro dischi? Io sapevo che era il massimo... allora RAID6 cosa fa?

 no... non facciamo casino: RAID-5 non puoi farlo con meno di tre dischi... poi non so (non credo) esista un limite massimo

 *Quote:*   

> Posso configurarlo come ho detto io? Ogni file in ingresso viene scannato ed eventualmente ripulito? E c'è un modo di avvisare il client nel caso non si potesse ripulirlo? O anche avvisarlo che il file che tentava di scrivere aveva un virus e dirgli se è stato in grado di scriverlo oppure no?

 

so che c'è questa possibilità: aggiungere la scansione on-the-fly con clamav... ma è una cosa che non ho mai fatto... quindi non ti so dare indicazioni utili[/quote]

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ah, capito. Beh, mi guarderò i manuali di Samba e Clamav, allora... e mi documenterò meglio sul RAID, visto che sono proprio ignorante in materia (mai fatto uno in vita mia  :Smile: )

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Ah, capito. Beh, mi guarderò i manuali di Samba e Clamav, allora... e mi documenterò meglio sul RAID, visto che sono proprio ignorante in materia (mai fatto uno in vita mia )

 

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> RAID-5 software con almeno quattro dischi, uno dei quali da usare come spare, e con algoritmo left-symmetric.

 

Fare raid software a livello 5 mangia un bel po di cpu solo per mantenere la parita' dei dischi. non esattamente quel che si dice una soluzione promettente per un sistema ad alte prestazioni.

calcola che su un mio server casalinguo (athlon tbird 1200) con dischi tutti su catena scsi u160 mi mangia il 5% di cpu quando scarico. occhio.

 *Quote:*   

> soluzione economica e con la maggiore garanzia di integrità.

 

vero

 *Quote:*   

> per l'antivirus potresti fare una cosa figa: samba con backend clamav 

 

si, ma sconsigliata su un raid 5 per i motivi di cui sopra. evitare anche xfs su raid5 che ha incompatibilita' conclamate; dichiarate come fixate, ma all'atto pratico ancora ci sono (parlo per esperienza diretta). se non usi 64 bit caldamente consigliato reiser4. se il disco e' usato come storage per file molto grandi valuterei JFS.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   RAID-5 software con almeno quattro dischi 
> 
> RAID5 supporta più di quattro dischi? Io sapevo che era il massimo...

 

no anzi, raid 5 supporta DA 3 dischi in su, e piu dischi metti meglio e', perche' e' scalare: capacita' del raid=n.dischi-1. controindicazione unica e' che usi un raid di tipo software, piu dischi metti piu CPU e' necessaria per mantenere lo XOR della parita' (un pII va benissimo,se e' deputato solo a fileserver)

pero' tieni in considerazione che comunque sia, il massimo livello di rottura e' un disco: per cui se ti preme molto l'affidabilita', e hai piu di 3 dischi, io al posto tuo metterei almeno un disco come spare, di modo tale da essere sicuro in caso di rottura di uno dei dischi della pila.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Fare raid software a livello 5 mangia un bel po di cpu solo per mantenere la parita' dei dischi. non esattamente quel che si dice una soluzione promettente per un sistema ad alte prestazioni.

 

lo so... ma è l'unica soluzione che sia allo stesso tempo economica e sicura

 *Quote:*   

> si, ma sconsigliata su un raid 5 per i motivi di cui sopra. evitare anche xfs su raid5 che ha incompatibilita' conclamate; dichiarate come fixate, ma all'atto pratico ancora ci sono (parlo per esperienza diretta).
> 
> 

 

la cosa mi interessa... ti andrebbe di darmi qualche dettaglio in più?

 *Quote:*   

> se non usi 64 bit caldamente consigliato reiser4
> 
> 

 

stai scherzando? a reiser4 non affiderei nemmeno il mio peggior nemico  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> se il disco e' usato come storage per file molto grandi valuterei JFS.

 

su questo invece ho letto anche iodegli ottimi commenti

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Lo storage conterrà file di ogni dimensione, dal jpeg al DivX. Penso che farò qualche prova con ext3 e reiser4, a questo punto. Mi sono trovato molto bene col reiser3 sul desktop. Il sistema sarà esclusivamente deputato ad essere fileserver con la condizione però di dover far girare Samba e Antivirus, per quello avrei cercato almeno un biprocessore. Purtroppo se potessi permettermi dei controller SCSI, mi potrei permettere anche un controller RAID ergo il RAID software sarà costruito su IDE.

Inoltre, so che la domanda non avrà molto senso, ma avete preferenze sui dischi da usare? Io mi ho sempre sentito parlare molto bene degli IBM/Hitachi sebbene abbia visto scegliere Maxtor in alternativa agli IBM. Quali scaldano meno? Quali rumoreggiano di meno? Contando di usare dischi ATA100, che dischi mi consigliate? E che sistema di raffreddamento? Monto tutti i dischi su rack e ventilo? Avvolgo in celle a liquido? Non vorrei spendere troppo nemmeno sul raffreddamento quindi credo che l'opzione aria sia la scelta migliore. Ora starebbe tutto nel progettare un modo per ottenere la maggiore asportazione di calore possibile.

----------

## ogeidix

ciuaz,

mi associo anchio alla discussione in quanto sono veramente interessato

a capire le caratteristiche di NFS rispetto a SAMBA ...

Premettendo che la mia sarebbe una rete esclusivamente linux

(o meglio: non mi interessa che le macchine windows accedino ai dati remoti)

Quale dei due dovrei usare ?

Qual'è il più veloce , il più immediato da configurare, da manutenere,

il più SICURO ecc ... ?

Grazie

:: ogeidix

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stai scherzando? a reiser4 non affiderei nemmeno il mio peggior nemico 
> 
> 

 

ero della stessa opinione, ma dopo aver fatto test su test anche su volumi LVM, criptati e non, ho appurato con buona certezza che ormai e' ad uno stadio di sviluppo tale che sia sicuro.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *ogeidix wrote:*   

> ciuaz,
> 
> mi associo anchio alla discussione in quanto sono veramente interessato
> 
> a capire le caratteristiche di NFS rispetto a SAMBA ...
> ...

 

nfs.

se vuoi sicurezza usa shfs.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Lo storage conterrà file di ogni dimensione, dal jpeg al DivX. Penso che farò qualche prova con ext3 e reiser4, a questo punto. Mi sono trovato molto bene col reiser3 sul desktop. Il sistema sarà esclusivamente deputato ad essere fileserver con la condizione però di dover far girare Samba e Antivirus, per quello avrei cercato almeno un biprocessore. Purtroppo se potessi permettermi dei controller SCSI, mi potrei permettere anche un controller RAID ergo il RAID software sarà costruito su IDE.

 

per i file system io ti sconsiglio caldamente reiser4. è ancora molto instabile.

hai mai provato il jfs citato da fonderia?

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Inoltre, so che la domanda non avrà molto senso, ma avete preferenze sui dischi da usare? Io mi ho sempre sentito parlare molto bene degli IBM/Hitachi sebbene abbia visto scegliere Maxtor in alternativa agli IBM. Quali scaldano meno? Quali rumoreggiano di meno? Contando di usare dischi ATA100, che dischi mi consigliate? E che sistema di raffreddamento? Monto tutti i dischi su rack e ventilo? Avvolgo in celle a liquido? Non vorrei spendere troppo nemmeno sul raffreddamento quindi credo che l'opzione aria sia la scelta migliore. Ora starebbe tutto nel progettare un modo per ottenere la maggiore asportazione di calore possibile.

 

io ho in gestione un server dell'università. ho cambiato 3 dischi su 4. tutti IBM.

IBM ha avuto dei grossissimi problemi su affidabilità sulle ultime generazioni di UltraStar. si è trovata con cani e porci che le facevano causa e alla fine ha venduto tutta la divisione dischi rigidi a hitachi... pensi sia un buon segno?  :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Uhm, mai provato JFS. Caratteristiche? Ok, oltre ad essere journaled.  :Smile: 

Riguardo all'IBM non sapevo di questa storia... Western Digital?  :Very Happy:  (Già sto meditando di prenderne uno per rimpiazzare il Maxtor morto nel desktop).

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ero della stessa opinione, ma dopo aver fatto test su test anche su volumi LVM, criptati e non, ho appurato con buona certezza che ormai e' ad uno stadio di sviluppo tale che sia sicuro.

 

ok, ok... quello che mi preme però è la questione XFS.

sto mettendo in piedi un server... roba molto grossa. con HD SCSI in RAID-5 hardware... ho messo tutto su LVM e ho formattato con XFS. lo ritenevo una scelta sicura... adesso mi vieni a dire che XFS non va bene sui RAID-5... la cosa mi mette un po' sull'attenti... cosa è successo a te?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Lo storage conterrà file di ogni dimensione, dal jpeg al DivX. Penso che farò qualche prova con ext3 e reiser4, a questo punto. Mi sono trovato molto bene col reiser3 sul desktop. Il sistema sarà esclusivamente deputato ad essere fileserver con la condizione però di dover far girare Samba e Antivirus, per quello avrei cercato almeno un biprocessore. Purtroppo se potessi permettermi dei controller SCSI, mi potrei permettere anche un controller RAID ergo il RAID software sarà costruito su IDE.
> 
> Inoltre, so che la domanda non avrà molto senso, ma avete preferenze sui dischi da usare? Io mi ho sempre sentito parlare molto bene degli IBM/Hitachi sebbene abbia visto scegliere Maxtor in alternativa agli IBM. Quali scaldano meno? Quali rumoreggiano di meno? Contando di usare dischi ATA100, che dischi mi consigliate? E che sistema di raffreddamento? Monto tutti i dischi su rack e ventilo? Avvolgo in celle a liquido? Non vorrei spendere troppo nemmeno sul raffreddamento quindi credo che l'opzione aria sia la scelta migliore. Ora starebbe tutto nel progettare un modo per ottenere la maggiore asportazione di calore possibile.

 

io fossi in te prenderei una scheda madre tipo le asrock, una cpu anche con poco clock ma con buona cache L2 (quindi evita sia i duron che i celeron che i sempron), come dischi sicuramente dei SATA. evita gli hitachi/ibm che sono conosciuti per la loro capacita' di spaccarsi (e posso confermare in prima persona  :Sad: ), mentre i WD sono molto buoni. anche qui conta molto la cache: opta per quelli con piu cache (specie se prevedi di avere molti file piccoli a cui accedi spesso) montali su un buon case tower alla distanza di una baia l'uno se son tanti, altrimenti imho un miditower comprandoti i distanziali DI METALLO per adattare i dischi 3.5" a 5.25", ci metti quelle ventolette orizzontali che vendono oppure monti i dischi direttamente su quei cosi che hanno 2 ventoline sul frontale (mi pare li faccia la coolermaster)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   ero della stessa opinione, ma dopo aver fatto test su test anche su volumi LVM, criptati e non, ho appurato con buona certezza che ormai e' ad uno stadio di sviluppo tale che sia sicuro. 
> 
> ok, ok... quello che mi preme però è la questione XFS.
> 
> sto mettendo in piedi un server... roba molto grossa. con HD SCSI in RAID-5 hardware... ho messo tutto su LVM e ho formattato con XFS. lo ritenevo una scelta sicura... adesso mi vieni a dire che XFS non va bene sui RAID-5... la cosa mi mette un po' sull'attenti... cosa è successo a te?

 

io non l'ho messo di proposito. se usi LVM ti conviene usare reiser3, altrimenti non puoi ridimensionare i volumi (vedi i doc di lvm2)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Uhm, mai provato JFS. Caratteristiche? Ok, oltre ad essere journaled. 
> 
> Riguardo all'IBM non sapevo di questa storia... Western Digital?  (Già sto meditando di prenderne uno per rimpiazzare il Maxtor morto nel desktop).

 

i vecchi IBM io li ho sostituiti con dei maxtor. nulla da dire... sono ancora lì... e speriamo ci rimangano per un bel po'  :Wink: 

JFS l'ho provato oslo a livello desktop. non è male. dicono che abbia il miglior sistema di journal in assoluto.

non ammazza la CPU come reiser anche se ha indubbiamente un immpatto superiore a quello di tutti gli altri FS. di più non ti so dire, mi spiace. non ho mai avuto modo di provarlo a livello enterprise

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*    *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   ero della stessa opinione, ma dopo aver fatto test su test anche su volumi LVM, criptati e non, ho appurato con buona certezza che ormai e' ad uno stadio di sviluppo tale che sia sicuro. 
> 
> ok, ok... quello che mi preme però è la questione XFS.
> 
> sto mettendo in piedi un server... roba molto grossa. con HD SCSI in RAID-5 hardware... ho messo tutto su LVM e ho formattato con XFS. lo ritenevo una scelta sicura... adesso mi vieni a dire che XFS non va bene sui RAID-5... la cosa mi mette un po' sull'attenti... cosa è successo a te? 
> ...

 

puoi ridimenisonare on-the-fly se usi Reiser, JFS e XFS.

ext2 e ext3 richiedono la reinizializzazione dell'indice dei volumi, in pratica il riavvio

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> puoi ridimenisonare on-the-fly se usi Reiser, JFS e XFS.
> 
> ext2 e ext3 richiedono la reinizializzazione dell'indice dei volumi, in pratica il riavvio

 

ero rimasto indietro  :Very Happy: 

cmq sia, tra i 3 credo che sia la soluzione piu testata e stabile. vedi tu

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> JFS l'ho provato oslo a livello desktop. non è male. dicono che abbia il miglior sistema di journal in assoluto.

 

 *Sito Novell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Efficient Journaling
> 
>     JFS follows a metadata only approach like ReiserFS. Instead of an extensive check, only metadata changes generated by recent file system activity get checked, which saves a great amount of time in recovery. Concurrent operations requiring multiple concurrent log entries can be combined into one group commit, greatly reducing performance loss of the file system through multiple write operations.
> ...

 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> cmq sia, tra i 3 credo che sia la soluzione piu testata e stabile. vedi tu

 

guarda... io ammetto di essere prevenuto, verso reiser... il fatto è che in passato ci sono stati dei problemi molto grossi con quel FS, e anche attualmente il buon Hans Reiser (credo uno dei più gran palloni gonfiati dell'ambiente linux, insieme a Brad Spengler) sta facendo non poco casino, sul kernel, mettendosi contro a gente come Torvalds, Tosatti, Morton, Cox, et simili... non so... ma di fiducia non me ne da nemmeno un po'Last edited by .:chrome:. on Mon Mar 28, 2005 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ogeidix

se sono troppo OT ditemelo che apro un altro topic

cmq vorrei capire se NFS è veramente insicuro come dicono alcuni ...

(shfs mi sembra troppo lento per 50 accessi contemporanei ... o no ?)

cmq 

con NFS che vantaggi ho rispetto SAMBA ?

non è che c'è un modo per proteggere meglio NFS ?

Infine ... qualcuno ha qualche link a proposito ?

Grazie ancora

:: ogeidix

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   cmq sia, tra i 3 credo che sia la soluzione piu testata e stabile. vedi tu 
> 
> guarda... io ammetto di essere prevenuto, verso reiser... il fatto è che in passato ci sono stati dei problemi molto grossi con quel FS, e anche attualmente il buon Hans Reiser (credo uno dei più gran palloni gonfiati dell'ambiente linux, insieme a Brad Spengler) sta facendo non poco casino, sul kernel, mettendosi contro a gente come Torvalds, Tosatti, Morton, Cox, et simili... non so... ma di fiducia non me ne da nemmeno un po'

 

qui si entra in guerre di religione di cui sicuramente me ne sbatto (senza contare che i suddetti non e' che siano santi, in primis Torvalds); quel che mi interessa e' che il fs che vado a usare funzioni: io ho delle macchine di produzione con su reiser3 che sono up da 1 anno e piu e frullano, senza alcun problema. e' vero che tempo addietro c'erano dei bug, come ce ne son stati per tutti i fs in stadio di sviluppo, ma allo stadio attuale e' piu che stabile.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ogeidix wrote:*   

> se sono troppo OT ditemelo che apro un altro topic
> 
> cmq vorrei capire se NFS è veramente insicuro come dicono alcuni ...
> 
> (shfs mi sembra troppo lento per 50 accessi contemporanei ... o no ?)
> ...

 

non credo ce ne sia uno migliore di un altro... altrimenti il peggiore sarebbe scomparso, non trovi?

hanno applicazioni diverse. SMB condivide file e stampanti su reti eterogenee. NFS condivide solo file su reti omogenee.

se hai una rete di sole macchine UNIX e devi condividere file, allora buttati su NFS, che è anche più veloce (banalmente perché fa meno cose)

SMB non è per niente vero che è più sicuro di NFS. lo è a patto di configurare bene server e client. però... hai mai visto il manuale di amministrazione di samba? sembra l'abbia scritto Dio in persona. è ENORME!!!

----------

## croot

Ciao, mi riallaccio al tuo primo post e ti mostro che cosa ho fatto in azienda, ah il server in questione serve circa una 50 client windows.

Hardware:

due hd maxtor diamond10 da 200GB

cpu P4 3GhZ

ram 1GB

sk di rete 1Gb

case tower piuttosto ampio.

software:

raid1

partizioni reiser3 per il so

partizione xfs per i dati

samba+pdc+clamav+cestino di rete+acl+quota

Inoltre volevo aggiungere una cosa, a mio avviso andare a cercare soluzioni raid con un occhio alle performance è assolutamente inutile visto che comunque una skeda di rete sarà sempre più lenta di un hd se poi ci aggiungi l'antivirus... i conti sono presto fatti.

Tra l'altro a proposito di antivirus puoi, se non sbaglio, usare anche più di un antivirus...ossia in cascata... della serie se non becca l'uno becca l'altro.

Spero presto di passare a ldap che effettivamente offre dei vantaggi non indifferenti per la gestione centralizzata della rete.

ciao.Last edited by croot on Mon Mar 28, 2005 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

 *croot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> software:
> 
> raid0
> ...

 

Ma usi raid0 ?!?

----------

## croot

ovviamente no, mi sono sbagliato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

Domanda veloce (che richiede risposta lunga  :Razz:  ): meglio XFS o JFS? (caratteristiche peculiari, ambiti di utilizzo, ecc.)

Il target è un serverino casalingo (p200 mmx, 64mb ram) per web, file, p2p (quindi anche file grossi) e firewall.

Se sono OT... scusatemi  :Wink: 

----------

## Taglia

Ah per approfondire i vari livelli raid una panoramica veloce si trova qui (l'aveva già postato qualcun'altro in un post, l'ho trovato molto utile)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Domanda veloce (che richiede risposta lunga  ): meglio XFS o JFS? (caratteristiche peculiari, ambiti di utilizzo, ecc.)
> 
> Il target è un serverino casalingo (p200 mmx, 64mb ram) per web, file, p2p (quindi anche file grossi) e firewall.
> 
> Se sono OT... scusatemi 

 

nessuno dei due. macchina troppo limitata  :Sad: 

mi spiace ma è così... i file system consumano cuicli di clock e questi due ne consumano parecchi...

inoltre per funzionare bene hanno bisogno di tanta RAM!!!!

----------

## rota

XFS è fatto apposta per  i fileserver è per il veloce recupero ..anche se sto cercando di capire come cio avengaaa..... :Question:   :Question:  sequalcuno losac<he melo faccia sapere...... :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nessuno dei due. macchina troppo limitata 
> 
> mi spiace ma è così... i file system consumano cuicli di clock e questi due ne consumano parecchi...
> ...

 

Risposta troppo secca  :Smile: 

Una risposta corretta sarebbe: se devi servire pochi utenti va bene ma nel caso in cui gli utenti siano molti potresti avere problemi di performance.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Risposta troppo secca 

 

mamma mia, ma che pignolo  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mamma mia, ma che pignolo 

 

No  :Wink:  non sono pignolosolo che magari con una tale risposta earcar ha già buttato il pc dalla finestra  :Laughing: 

----------

## lan

se devo dire la vertià a me XFS sul file server samba scazza incredibilmente, è molto lento da remoto.

è bastato mettere reiser e tutto è tornato a funzionare..

 Cosa poteva essere?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *lan wrote:*   

> se devo dire la vertià a me XFS sul file server samba scazza incredibilmente, è molto lento da remoto.
> 
> è bastato mettere reiser e tutto è tornato a funzionare..
> 
>  Cosa poteva essere?

 

chunk size sbagliato, a naso.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *croot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre volevo aggiungere una cosa, a mio avviso andare a cercare soluzioni raid con un occhio alle performance è assolutamente inutile visto che comunque una skeda di rete sarà sempre più lenta di un hd se poi ci aggiungi l'antivirus... i conti sono presto fatti.

 

calma. dipende da quanti accessi remoti contemporanei hai. e da che dischi sono... lui vuole una soluzione economica con sw raid  :Smile: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> calma. dipende da quanti accessi remoti contemporanei hai. e da che dischi sono... lui vuole una soluzione economica con sw raid 

 

Già, e poi potrei avere una LAN1000... (non ce l'ho ma non si sa mai  :Smile: )

----------

## bld

io avrei una domanda da fare  :Razz:  l'antivirus ad un fileserver unix-like (intendo anche osx)  quale scopo dovrebbe servire? Una cosa e' installare un IDS o/e grsecurity ed un altra e' mettere un "antivirus", non ho mai visto un virus per linux.

Per i filesystem potreste continuare a parlare per decenni  :Razz: 

----------

## lan

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *lan wrote:*   se devo dire la vertià a me XFS sul file server samba scazza incredibilmente, è molto lento da remoto.
> 
> è bastato mettere reiser e tutto è tornato a funzionare..
> 
>  Cosa poteva essere? 
> ...

 

che è chunk size ? a cosa serve cosa fa? dove si mette?

Ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

 *bld wrote:*   

> io avrei una domanda da fare  l'antivirus ad un fileserver unix-like (intendo anche osx)  quale scopo dovrebbe servire? Una cosa e' installare un IDS o/e grsecurity ed un altra e' mettere un "antivirus", non ho mai visto un virus per linux.

 

credo ti sfugga il significato di "fileserver", in particolar modo di un fileserver che serve una rete mista unix/windows.

in questo caso un antivirus può essere utile perchè permette la scansione dei file salvati dai client Windows (e non): se viene rilevato un virus, tale file (a seconda di come si configura l'antivirus con samba) non salva il file, evitando quindi che il fileserver stesso faccia da veicolo di infezione. è una precauzione in più, che non fa affatto male, inoltre considera che è vero che linux è esente da virus, ma un client linux può scaricare un file infetto, salvarlo sul fileserver e un client Windows beccarsi il virus  :Wink: 

prevenire è meglio che curare.

p.s.: anche nel mio ufficio sul mio fileserver aziendale uso samba +clamav (c'è un ottimo howto nella documentazione ufficiale di Gentoo) e non hai idea di quanti virus mi ha segnalato provenienti dai punti + disparati (documentazione scaricata da internet, allegati delle email ecc ecc), per fortuna usiamo tutti cliet UNIX, e in questo modo si evita il proliferare dei virus.

----------

## stefanonafets

Per quanto riguarda il file-server, io rivaluterei attentamente la scelta del raid via software, un controller ide raid (non parlo dei bios-raid, ma dei veri raid hw)  non lo paghi come uno scsi, e ti garantisce una sicurezza in + (oltre alle prestazioni), imho.

Con una spesa di 350/400 evr ti porti a casa un ottimo controller (processore risc, XOR, chache on board, cazz*, mazz*, tutto incluso...  :Smile:  ).

(per intenderci, evita come la peste gli HIGHPOINT e PROMISE).

Per la ventilazione dei dischi (sempre imho) ti conviene comprare uno di quei robi che ti occupano 3 bay da 5.25" e che hanno i cassettini hot-swappabili per gli hd, + ventola.

----------

## bld

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   io avrei una domanda da fare  l'antivirus ad un fileserver unix-like (intendo anche osx)  quale scopo dovrebbe servire? Una cosa e' installare un IDS o/e grsecurity ed un altra e' mettere un "antivirus", non ho mai visto un virus per linux. 
> 
> credo ti sfugga il significato di "fileserver", in particolar modo di un fileserver che serve una rete mista unix/windows.
> 
> in questo caso un antivirus può essere utile perchè permette la scansione dei file salvati dai client Windows (e non): se viene rilevato un virus, tale file (a seconda di come si configura l'antivirus con samba) non salva il file, evitando quindi che il fileserver stesso faccia da veicolo di infezione. è una precauzione in più, che non fa affatto male, inoltre considera che è vero che linux è esente da virus, ma un client linux può scaricare un file infetto, salvarlo sul fileserver e un client Windows beccarsi il virus 
> ...

 

Ah capito =)

----------

## gutter

@stefanonafets: ma non si parlava di soluzione economica  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

soluzione economica ma performante e allo stesso tempo sicura... mmmm.. dunque:

[1]

RAID5 (3 HDs + 1 spare) come già ti è stato consigliato, è la soluzione più congeniale

RAID6 ? dipende da quanto budget hai, ma il RAID5 dovrebbe soddisfarti egregiamente

[2]

io ti avrei consigliato XFS come filesystem, ma ho appreso da questo topic che XFS con RAID5 da problemi, cosa di cui ignoravo l'esistenza (e di cui mi piacerebbe avere maggiori delucidazioni in merito visto che il mio fileserver aziendale è un RAID5 con XFS e la cosa comincia a preoccuparmi un po). come alternativa userei JFS (IMHO)

[3]

non userei HDs IDE, ma HDs SATA in modo da ottenere prestazioni migliori e ad un prezzo inferiore rispetto agli SCSI.

ovviamente io comprerei anche un controller SATA apposito in aggiunta a quello della mobo (qualora ci fosse già).

ti consiglio dei cassetti estraibili autoventilati, costano poco e risolvi in modo efficiente il problema del raffreddamento e del montaggio/smontaggio degli HDs in caso di problemi o manutenzione.

[4]

samba o nfs? decisione ardua, io propenderei per samba visto che la tua rete è eterogea, ma soprattutto perchè sul fileserver ti finisce robaccia di Windows, per cui io userei samba + clamav e starei tranquillo.

[5]

file server + macchina di test con apache+php+mysql e roba simile? si fattibile, un fileserver non è sempre tutto il tempo occupato a inviare e ricevere files, anzi, per la maggior parte del tempo è fermo a girarsi i pollici, per cui puoi far tranquillamente girare apache e ammenicoli vari, purchè tu abbia un quantitativo di ram adeguato, minimo 512MB, meglio se il doppio; soprattutto se devi fare lo streaming di video Divx, o masterizzare direttamente da rete (cosa fattibilissima con samba + cifs ).

[6]

come processore, la potenza di calcolo non è indispensabile in questo caso, per cui se opti per processori datati tipo i P2 avrai lo svantaggio delle compilazioni lente (ma essendo un fileserver non lo aggiornerai ogni giorno, forse nemmeno ogni mese, tanto una volta che va e fa il suo dovere gli aggiornamenti sono superflui); per il resto ti consiglio di stare dal P2 in su.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> RAID6 ? dipende da quanto budget hai, ma il RAID5 dovrebbe soddisfarti egregiamente
> 
> 

 non è una soluzione performante. è pesanteeeeeeee  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> io ti avrei consigliato XFS come filesystem, ma ho appreso da questo topic che XFS con RAID5 da problemi, cosa di cui ignoravo l'esistenza (e di cui mi piacerebbe avere maggiori delucidazioni in merito visto che il mio fileserver aziendale è un RAID5 con XFS e la cosa comincia a preoccuparmi un po). come alternativa userei JFS (IMHO)
> 
> 

 sono molto scettico in merito. ho un XFS su un RAID-5 software su un pentium-III a 550 MHz... va che è una bomba e non ha mai fatto una piega.

 *Quote:*   

> non userei HDs IDE, ma HDs SATA in modo da ottenere prestazioni migliori e ad un prezzo inferiore rispetto agli SCSI.
> 
> ovviamente io comprerei anche un controller SATA apposito in aggiunta a quello della mobo (qualora ci fosse già).
> 
> ti consiglio dei cassetti estraibili autoventilati, costano poco e risolvi in modo efficiente il problema del raffreddamento e del montaggio/smontaggio degli HDs in caso di problemi o manutenzione.
> ...

 pienamente d'accordo. io però cercherei di fare i salti mortali pur di avere lo SCSI

 *Quote:*   

> come processore, la potenza di calcolo non è indispensabile in questo caso, per cui se opti per processori datati tipo i P2 avrai lo svantaggio delle compilazioni lente (ma essendo un fileserver non lo aggiornerai ogni giorno, forse nemmeno ogni mese, tanto una volta che va e fa il suo dovere gli aggiornamenti sono superflui); per il resto ti consiglio di stare dal P2 in su.

 io punterei più sulla potenza che sulla velocità. risparmiare sui MHz pur di portare a casa un processore Hyper Threadgin o addirittura uno Xeon.

io ho delle macchine a 64 bit lente che per fare queste cose si comportano davvero egregiamente. però non sono intel-compatibili e non ti so dire come si comportino i vari AMD64 o Itanium.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

scettici sull'accoppiata xfs+sw_raid5? no? ai ai ai1  :Wink: 

http://groups.google.it/groups?selm=3qz6y-3GT-363%40gated-at.bofh.it&output=gplain

http://groups.google.com/groups?selm=wu5Ac.46630%24Oa7.4378%40fe1.columbus.rr.com&output=gplain

probabilmente i vari bug sono stati corretti nel frattempo. sento di persone che si trovano veramente bene, di altre che hanno millemila problemi, nel dubbio me ne tengo alla larga e continuo a usare JFS.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [6]
> 
> come processore, la potenza di calcolo non è indispensabile in questo caso, per cui se opti per processori datati tipo i P2 avrai lo svantaggio delle compilazioni lente (ma essendo un fileserver non lo aggiornerai ogni giorno, forse nemmeno ogni mese, tanto una volta che va e fa il suo dovere gli aggiornamenti sono superflui); per il resto ti consiglio di stare dal P2 in su.

 

conta molto la cache di secondo livello, se opti per un pII cerca i klamath (li montavano sugli HP netserver ad esempio).

----------

## tocas

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> conta molto la cache di secondo livello, se opti per un pII cerca i klamath (li montavano sugli HP netserver ad esempio).

 

La questione delle CPU in ambiente server avrei piacere di approfondirla, si dice di preferire più cache  di secondo livello a discapito della frequenza di clock. Per quale motivo ? 

Avete qualche link in merito che trattano l'argomento ?

----

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

mi unisco anch'io, m'interessa il discorso filesystem per esportazioni con samba, posso dire che il reiserfs3 su raid 5 hardware, percarità i dischi sono sata e non scsi, mi ha causato non pochi problemi, latenze, file corrotti, problemi di varia natura anche allineando lo stripe size di samba con il raid, pensavo anch'io dopo aver letto svariate pagine di recensioni di filesystem che l'xfs fosse la soluzione ottimale per questo genere di sistemi, ora leggo che xfs con raid 5 fa a cazzotti.... si possono avere dettagli maggiori senza guerre di religione, attualmente ho ribuildato l'array con stripe size di 64k, prima era 256 e sinceramente il sistema era moltooo lento, latenza in scrittura mostruosa, ora sto finendo la reinstallazione di gentoo nuova nuova, quindi voglio andare con i pieid di piombo e avere un fileserver che fa le scintille.

l'hardware è cosi messo dual xeon 64bit, 2 giga di ram 2 schede gigabit che verranno bondate, raid 5 hardware con 64 mega di ram, 3 dischi da 250 gb sata2 (il sas non era acnora in commercio...sennò erano sas)....

l'utilizzo di questo file server è dedicato a mantenere gli archivi di un software gestionale in cobol, e deve fornire i dati a circa 70 client, la dimensione standard delle transazioni sono dai 4 ai 120 kb quale file system è migliore?

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> pensavo anch'io dopo aver letto svariate pagine di recensioni di filesystem che l'xfs fosse la soluzione ottimale per questo genere di sistemi, ora leggo che xfs con raid 5 fa a cazzotti.... si possono avere dettagli maggiori senza guerre di religione

 

le affermazioni che citi del thread sono parecchio vecchiotte   :Wink: 

ciò nonostante, io stesso ho risposto al tempo che avevo XFS + RAID5 e non avevo problemi; ti posso confermare che da allora quel fileserver non ha mai perso dati o ha avuto problemi di qualsiasi sorta, non solo... il numero di RAID5 con XFS è cresciuto (uso solo XFS su qualsiasi pc/server/workstation con Gentoo) e dormo tranquillo la notte.

 *Quote:*   

> quale file system è migliore?

 

questa richiesta so già che scatenerà l'ennesimo flame, quindi mi astengo dal suggerire opinioni in merito  :Wink: 

/EDIT: uso XFS sia su RAID5 software che hardware

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

non voglio flame, semplicemente poterne discuterne approfonditamente, quindi andrei nel profondo, visto che usi xfs da parecchio quli sono i parametri migliori per ottenere prestazioni decenti (devo servire circa 70 client per 19 ore al giorno) quindi mi servono prestazioni stabili, durature è performanti.... aspetto lumi senza flame...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> ora leggo che xfs con raid 5 fa a cazzotti

 

a me non risulta. dove hai letto questa?

che io sappia (ma per carità, potrei sbagliarmi) XFS è l'unico, oltre allo ZFS di Sun, ad essere progettato esplicitamente per i sistemi RAID

----------

## !equilibrium

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> visto che usi xfs da parecchio quli sono i parametri migliori per ottenere prestazioni decenti (devo servire circa 70 client per 19 ore al giorno) quindi mi servono prestazioni stabili, durature è performanti.... aspetto lumi senza flame...

 

se cerchi nel subforum "risorse" trovi un po di thread a riguardo che potranno illuminarmi. 

 *k.gothmong wrote:*   

> che io sappia (ma per carità, potrei sbagliarmi) XFS è l'unico, oltre allo ZFS di Sun, ad essere progettato esplicitamente per i sistemi RAID

 

esattamente, su linux attualmente solo XFS è progettato per essere performante e sicuro sui sistemi RAID, mentre su OpenSolaris c'è ZFS. E' in planning il porting di ZFS anche per Linux, ma è difficile fare una previsione a riguardo perchè è un filesystem molto recente (è comparso in OS alla fine del 2005).

----------

## randomaze

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> ...che potranno illuminarmi. 

 

Suppongo intendessi illuminarti.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> (è comparso in OS alla fine del 2005).

 

e qui suppongo che OS sia OpenSolaris (e non OpenSource o Operative System)

/me si sente un pò come l'assistente di vim.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> E' in planning il porting di ZFS anche per Linux, ma è difficile fare una previsione a riguardo perchè è un filesystem molto recente (è comparso in OS alla fine del 2005).

 

avevo letto qualcosa di simile, ma pare che i problemi non siano pochi, perché essendo sotto licenza Sun, un simile port richiederebbe la riscrittura completa del modulo del file system sotto licenza GPL.

auguri!!!

hai qualche news, a riguardo?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Suppongo intendessi illuminarti.
> 
> e qui suppongo che OS sia OpenSolaris (e non OpenSource o Operative System)
> 
> /me si sente un pò come l'assistente di vim.

 

che cosa buffa, eppure io l'assistente di vim non l'ho emerso    :Confused: 

eheheheheheh scusate la dislessia e le abbreviazioni telegrafiche, chiedo venia, mi sono svegliato da poco e il caldo non aiuta.

comunque il  Randomize Vim Assistant ha fatto centro su tutto   :Wink: 

 *k.gothmong wrote:*   

> hai qualche news, a riguardo?

 

ho letto di recente che pure Apple sta facendo il porting di ZFS per MACOSX, ma oltre alla semplice news del porting null'altro è dato sapere, sicuramente c'è un accordo commerciale tra SUN e Apple e credo che la cosa non avrà nessun beneficio per l' opensource.

Viceversa c'è un progetto come Google SoC per il porting di ZFS su linux e freeBSD tramite FUSE: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/zfs-fuse/

ma non ne so molto a riguardo.

----------

## maurs

Scusate se riprendo il discorso, ma volevo proporvi la mia probabile futura situazione e chiedervi alcune cose.

SITUAZIONE

Devo costruire un fileserver (che dovrà anche comportarsi da proxy/router/printserver)  per uno studio di grafici. Attualmente ci sono 2/3 postazioni che lavorano con file che variano dai 30 MB fino ad arrivare ai 720 (avvolte anche di più). Inutile dirvi che i loro computer gira Windows (con Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator e simili) e che hanno un solo hard disk e, nonostante il giga di memoria, rallenta molto tutto il loro lavoro, specie quando devono salvare dei file e/o aprirli: immaginate cosa può succedere ad un unico Hard Disk che funge da storage  per i file, per il sistema operativo nonché per lo swap? Ora, invece di aggiornare i loro pc io avevo pensato a un storage server in raid 5 (4 hard disk) in modo da velocizzare entrambi i pc e tenere i dati lontani e sicuri da Windows (il server naturalmente sarà basato su gentoo). 

Hardware

AthlonXP AM2 X2 512x2 L2 3600

Scheda con chipset Nvidia

2 GB di memoria@633 Mhz.

4 hard disk samsung 200 gb 8 mb

Scheda Gigabit incorporata sulla scheda.

Alimentatore Enermax 535W

Domande

1) Uno filestorage su rete Gigabit in RAID5 sarebbe sufficientemente veloce per essere sfruttato per immagazzinare "on-line", ovvero lavorarci proprio  come se fossero unità disco locali, contemporaneamente da entrambi i computer? Qualcuno con esperienza diretta?

2) Il processore è sovradimensionato? O meglio, conviene o meno usare un X2?

3) La memoria: 2 GB sono un buon "buffer" o è esagerato? (considerate che a me interessa il tempo di risposta).

4) Samba può provocare problemi se usato per scritture/letture multiple?

5) Hanno risolto i problemi legati a XFS + Raid5?

5.1) se non si sono risolti, quale altro filesystem mi consigliate per file di grossi dimensioni?

6) Con questa configurazione, il server storage collegato con interfaccia gigabit può dare prestazioni paragonabili (o di poco inferiori) a quello dato da una configurazione raid 5 residente su un pc locale? E di un un altro hard disk solo per i dati? 

6.1) Se la risposta è no, quali sono i colli di bottiglia? (Ethernet, samba...) 

7) Di quanto, secondo voi, migliorerebbe la situazione e la velocità dei client se adotto questa soluzione?

 :Cool:  Gli hard disk sono 4 da 200 GB SATA2 con 8 MB di cache. Di quanto incrementerei le prestazioni se prendessi hard disk con 16 MB di cache?

9) Consigli vari ed eventuali? 

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

In ordine sparso

Il processore è inutilmente potente. Il più economico monoproc single core a 32bit andrà + che bene.

Investi sui dischi. Possibilmente scsi. Ultra320. 15k rpm Resistenti, affidabili, tecnologia forgiata dal tempo

Se vuoi un buon compromesso tra affidabilità e prestazioni un raid1+0 con controller HW (adaptec, 3ware, LSI)

Per il FS non esiste una legge. C'è l'esperienza personale. Unita a bonnie++ e iozone. XFS è stabile tanto quanto reiser e soci

Qualunque sistema di rete avrà risposte meno performanti di un sistema locale. Anche se samba svolge egregiamente il suo lavoro.

Se proprio ci tieni cambia tutta la strumentazione di rete in gigabyte [schede, cavi e switch]

La ram + ce n'è meglio è, così bufferizzi come un porco  :Very Happy: 

ricordati l'ups e l'assistenza del produttore sul server [non lo comprare dai soliti ignoti]

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non sono d'accordo.

il processore va bene per la cache che ha, oltretutto il server non fara' solo file serving.

Quello che conta e' il BUS.

I dischi se per te e' un cruccio la velocita', ti sparo un'idea:

Avendo il tempo per testarlo io metterei 6 gb di ram in ramfs in raid0+1 con iscsi, con una partizione di uguale dimensione sui dischi, abbassando il tempo di flush.

Ovviamente dietro UPS.

Altrimenti raid0+1 come proposto.

Il fs se lo metti in Ram come sopra ext3, se usi lo storage tradizionale o ext3 (writeback) o xfs. Evita reiser3 per file cosi grandi e reiser4 per la stabilita'.

----------

## Truzzone

 *maurs wrote:*   

> Scusate se riprendo il discorso, ma volevo proporvi la mia probabile futura situazione e chiedervi alcune cose.
> 
> .....
> 
> Hardware
> ...

 

Come già detto un single core è più che sufficiente *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scheda con chipset Nvidia

 

Troppo nuova >nforce4   :Evil or Very Mad:   *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 GB di memoria@633 Mhz.

 

Può andare   :Rolling Eyes:   *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4 hard disk samsung 200 gb 8 mb

 

Perchè farsi male con samsung: 4 x Western Digital SATAII 250GB 2500KS 16MB cache   :Wink:   *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scheda Gigabit incorporata sulla scheda.

 

La scheda integrata puzza come supporto per linux, controlla bene i chipset prima dell'acquisto se il supporto è ben testato (uno che è uscito da poco per il Marvell (sky2)   :Mad:  il solito integrato come lan secondaria sulle schede >=nforce4), scordati gigabit con la lan primaria integrata dell'>=nforce4   :Evil or Very Mad:   *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alimentatore Enermax 535W

 

Paghi la marca   :Wink: .

Esistono lc-power, be-quite, ocz... *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Domande
> 
> 1) Uno filestorage su rete Gigabit in RAID5 sarebbe sufficientemente veloce per essere sfruttato per immagazzinare "on-line", ovvero lavorarci proprio  come se fossero unità disco locali, contemporaneamente da entrambi i computer? Qualcuno con esperienza diretta?

 

Scordati di avere prestazioni come in locale, ci arrivi molto vinico con il protocollo ftp   :Wink:  , come già consigliato opta per un raid0+1. *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Il processore è sovradimensionato? O meglio, conviene o meno usare un X2?

 

single core *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) La memoria: 2 GB sono un buon "buffer" o è esagerato? (considerate che a me interessa il tempo di risposta).

 

apposto *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Samba può provocare problemi se usato per scritture/letture multiple?

 

Samba è delicata in scrittura (il lavoro principale che deve fare nel tuo caso   :Rolling Eyes:  ), evita come la peste le schede di rete con chipset realtek gigabit lato server = velocità in scrittura ridicole, non pensare di usare la scheda integrata nforce4 vedi sopra ^ *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5) Hanno risolto i problemi legati a XFS + Raid5?

 

Non so uso ext3 e mi trovo bene *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5.1) se non si sono risolti, quale altro filesystem mi consigliate per file di grossi dimensioni?
> 
> 

 

vedi sopra ^ *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6) Con questa configurazione, il server storage collegato con interfaccia gigabit può dare prestazioni paragonabili (o di poco inferiori) a quello dato da una configurazione raid 5 residente su un pc locale? E di un un altro hard disk solo per i dati?

 

Domanda già fatta prestazioni simili a hard disc solo per dati con Samba *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6.1) Se la risposta è no, quali sono i colli di bottiglia? (Ethernet, samba...)

 

già parlato   :Rolling Eyes:   *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7) Di quanto, secondo voi, migliorerebbe la situazione e la velocità dei client se adotto questa soluzione?

 

bhè se attualmente salvano il lavoro sul disco di sistema la differenza la vedi   :Wink:   *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Gli hard disk sono 4 da 200 GB SATA2 con 8 MB di cache. Di quanto incrementerei le prestazioni se prendessi hard disk con 16 MB di cache?

 

Quasi nulla poichè usi file di grandi dimensioni. *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 9) Consigli vari ed eventuali?

 

E il sistema dove lo installi, spero in disco/dischi separati?   :Question: 

Via ftp hai velocità massime, mentre con Samba è risaputo che non hai il massimo della velocità.

Il punto è che Samba offre il supporto per montare l'hard disk in rete da Windows, mentre con ftp non hai possibilità o meglio esistono dei progetti per fare questo solo che sono molto lomitati,.

Quindi la scelta ricade su Samba.

Passa tutta la rete a gigabit e usa tutti cavi cat6   :Wink: 

 *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie in anticipo

 

Di niente   :Very Happy: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> non sono d'accordo.
> 
> il processore va bene per la cache che ha, oltretutto il server non fara' solo file serving.
> 
> Quello che conta e' il BUS.
> ...

 

Sbaaaav.... iscsi, potresti postare un link/breve descrizione a riguardo con google trovo troppe cose   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovviamente dietro UPS.
> 
> 

 

Eh   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## maurs

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> non sono d'accordo.
> 
> il processore va bene per la cache che ha, oltretutto il server non fara' solo file serving.
> 
> Quello che conta e' il BUS.

 

Appunto: io ho adottato + economiche ram da 663Mhz... mettendo quelle da 800 la situazione quanto migliorerebbe?

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> I dischi se per te e' un cruccio la velocita', ti sparo un'idea:

 

A me interessa velocità in scrittura e anche la sicurezza (per questo RAID5) e, soprattutto, "sollevare" i pc client dall'onere delle scritture che in Windows rallentano il sistema in maniera veramente assurda. A livello di processore, il trasferimento via ethernet e l'I/O wait aumenterebbero?

 *Quote:*   

> Avendo il tempo per testarlo io metterei 6 gb di ram in ramfs in raid0+1 con iscsi, con una partizione di uguale dimensione sui dischi, abbassando il tempo di flush.
> 
> Ovviamente dietro UPS.

 

Considera che è un favore che gli faccio ad un amico, il tempo per testarlo è tutto quello che ho. Ovvero il tuning del sistema non sarebbe un problema, ma il tuning non vorrei portasse a delusione. Anzi un problema c'è: quello di prendere hardware solo una volta (non ho la possibilità di cambiare 20 schede ethernet  :Razz: ). L'idea di iscsi non è male! Se non sbaglio trattasi di una soluzione tutta software (o c'è bisogno di hardware aggiuntivo)? E soprattutto, sui client windows, quale sarebbero "le modifiche" da apportare? Driver? La soluzione sarebbe migliore di samba, vero? Come verrebbero visti i dischi? E gli accessi condivisi?

 *Quote:*   

> Altrimenti raid0+1 come proposto.

 

Questo va bene per il test, ma non per la soluzione definitiva

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Il fs se lo metti in Ram come sopra ext3, se usi lo storage tradizionale o ext3 (writeback) o xfs. Evita reiser3 per file cosi grandi e reiser4 per la stabilita'.

 

E' un raid 5, quindi non so quanto XFS sia adatto...

---

Infine qualche altra domanda:

- Che schede ethernet mi consigliate?

- Non ho problemi a prendere alimentatori più economici, basta che siano affidabili. Per una configurazione del genere cosa mi consigliate?

- E la domanda principale è sempre la stessa: la soluzione fileserver con Raid5 risulterà più veloce di un hard disk messo nei due rispettivi client? 

- Ultima domanda: posso mettere il sistema (ovvero gentoo) direttamente su raid, o mi conviene metterlo separato in un altro disco?

Ovvero, FileServer con RAID 5 e client collegati via ethernet o solo un secondo hard disk per ogni client? 

Per la sicurezza, mi rispondo da solo... meglio il Raid5 e clamav! Ma per la velocità?

Truzzone, per ISCSI: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_iscsi

forse ti interessava questo  :Smile: 

EDIT: Ho letto di iSCSI che viene usato come dischi RAW... un pò come avviene con stampanti di rete, giusto? Allora dovrei formattare i dischi come se fossero in locale (ovvero con NTFS)? E per la condivisione tra più pc, qualè il punto della situazione?

----------

## Truzzone

Ciao,

hai letto tutti e due i miei post sopra?   :Question: 

Come scheda di rete ti consiglio quelle con chipset intel e1000 Gigabit   :Wink: 

COme alimentatore se vuoi spendere meno un LC-Power 550W.

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

[Edit] Grazie per il link all'howto   :Wink: 

Ho provato su uno dei dischi vuoti che avevo in samba iscsi e sinceramente sono stato deluso: prestazioni = metà di samba   :Rolling Eyes: 

il mio iectl.conf:

```
Target iqn.2001-04.server:iSCSI.test.md10

        Lun 0 Path=/dev/md10,Type=fileio

        MaxConnections          1

        InitialR2T              Yes

        ImmediateData           No

        MaxRecvDataSegmentLength 8192

        MaxXmitDataSegmentLength 8192

        MaxBurstLength          262144

        FirstBurstLength        65536

        DataPDUInOrder          Yes

        DataSequenceInOrder     Yes

        ErrorRecoveryLevel      0

        HeaderDigest            CRC32C

        DataDigest              CRC32C

        Wthreads                8

```

Anche lasciando solamente le prime tre righe indispensabile il risultato è lo stesso suggerimenti?   :Question: 

Pensavo fosse molto più veloce di samba: ~ftp   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS: le partizione condivise in iscsi su windows vanno formattate in ntfs   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/Edit]

----------

## maurs

Avevo letto i tuoi post, solo che ora sei stato molto più chiaro   :Razz: 

Per il resto, abbandono l'idea dell'iscsi: non ho bisogno di ntfs sotto linux  :Laughing: 

----------

